# الفرق بين دائرة مضاعفة الجهد نصف موجة ,موجة كاملة



## ahmed nour2 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما الفرق بين دائرة مضاعفة الجهد نصف موجة ,موجة كاملة؟*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

دائرة التقويم منها نصف موجة و موجة كاملة أما دائرة مضاعفة الجهد فهى واحدة فقط أيها تقصد؟


----------



## ahmed nour2 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

دائرة مضاعفة الجهد


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكن باستخدام المكثفات و الموحدات علي التوازي الحصول على دائرة مضاعفة الجهد .
كما تعلم فان الموجه السينوسية لها قسم ايجاب و قسم سلبي على اساس محورها ؛ نصف الموجه هو عبور فقط النصف الايجابي للموجة عن طريق موحد واحد في الدائرة للحصول على تيار 
مستمر ؛ اما الموجة الكاملة فهو استخدام موحدين او اربعة (الجسري) للتحكم بكل من النصف الموجة (بعبارة اخرى ؛ كلا النصفين من الموجة ستأخذان بالاعتبار ؛ و ايضا لتحويل التيار 
المتناوب الى مستمر.
و للعلم ؛ استخدام نصف موجة هو من الناحية الاقتصادية جيدا للاجهزة التي تحتاج الى تيار مستمر انما ليس بخلوصية كاملة .
يمكنك الحصول على تفاصيل اكثر بالرجوع الى مواضيع الشاحنات و المبدلات .


تحياتي


----------

